# Don't do this at home...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I've read that many folks use "Crazy Glue" in some applications...

So here's what happened today...I picked up my little squeezey of crazy glue to fix the frame on my glasses. Not my first time around the block...!

I dutifully held the two pieces together for the required amount of time and guess what...

Yes...intermission time now so you guys can stop laughing...:grin: :grin: :grin:

...when I removed my two fingers, only one of them came with me..the other one stayed with the frame.

Now you might think a mere mortal would panic at this point but what's experience for if you don't use it.

So I calmly reached for the nail polish remover with the good hand while the extra appendage followed me in to the bathroom. As luck would have it a brand new box of Q-tips was right there next to the nail polish remover. What a break...BUT...have you ever tried to open a box of anything with a pair of glasses hanging from your middle finger...?

Well eventually I got a Q-tip out...now to open the bottle of nail polish remover. Yup...the appendage that followed me in is still in my way.

So obviously, since I was able to post this, I did manage to get my act together and break away from the extra appendage. And yes, the frames are fixed.

Moral of the story ? ...just because your fingers are away from said glue, don't think that little bugger won't follow some crack leading right for your fingers...

Let's be careful out there...


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I was doing good, until I read "Yes...intermission time now so you guys can stop laughing...:grin::grin::grin: " then I lost it! Ken did, too, btw... who's laughing right now, as I type.

"Let this be a lesson to you kiddies..."


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nick, you used the wrong finger That was the problem.
Herb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Nick, you used the wrong finger That was the problem.
> Herb




I misplaced the manual...teehee...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

your sign....

.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nick at least you admitted it most of us wouldn’t.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nick,

You could have let them stay attached. You would never lay them down and loose them!

Frank


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

old55 said:


> Nick at least you admitted it most of us wouldn’t.


If I'm dumb enough to blurt out in the middle of dinner (that I invited the in-laws out for) that I forgot the tuna in the tuna noodle casserole, I can see myself fessing up to doing something just as dumb :grin::grin:

P.S. Never lived it down, either; dad used to bring it up every so often


----------



## tulowd (Jan 24, 2019)

LOL, good one.

I glued several different things back together with "Crazy Glue" from Harbor Freight a while ago ($2 for a package of three btw), including a broken pair of sunglasses. I use a small rubber lined vise with a suction base to hold everything in place and ...... wear HF nitrile gloves ($5/box) whenever doing stuff like this. Trust me....it works and saves plenty of pain and connected suffering, like breaking the freshly repaired part again trying to extract your epidermis from it's newfound permanent connection. 

I also heard there is some nail polish remover available that is acetone free, in case you are cleaning up sensitive surfaces.

Glad you're ok, lol.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Been there, done that but I admit nothing...


----------



## Biagio (Mar 2, 2013)

When I was a bright-eyed, bushy-tailed intern, on more than one occasion I managed to suture my chief's surgical glove into a skin wound closure, while he was steadying the two edges for me. 
Personally, I thought it was pretty hot-shot - going in and out of a thin latex skin, without touching the skin of the finger inside. But nobody else was impressed. Everybody is a critic, none more so than a seasoned operating theatre nurse.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I watched a you tube video where a guy stuck his thumb using super glue. He merely twisted (spun) his thumb free and explained that super glue has no shear strength... so by twisting it breaks free. I suppose he still had to use a solvent to remove the glue from his thumb, but had no injury doing it.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

I LOVE laughing at other peoples goofs, but life has taught me to laugh hardest at my own. (I seem to have so many more of them than the others do LOL)


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> If I'm dumb enough to blurt out in the middle of dinner (that I invited the in-laws out for) that I forgot the tuna in the tuna noodle casserole, I can see myself fessing up to doing something just as dumb :grin::grin:
> 
> P.S. Never lived it down, either; dad used to bring it up every so often


I might well greatly enjoy tuna casserole. I have a food sensitivity and odor sensitivity to tuna!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

gmercer_48083 said:


> I suppose he still had to use a solvent to remove the glue from his thumb, but had no injury doing it.


Nah, you can peel it off shortly after, no problem.


----------



## rmox (Dec 26, 2008)

Maybe it's divine retribution… The middle finger, commonly used to "stick it" to others we are angry with, just stuck it to you. ;-)


----------



## JGC (Aug 2, 2009)

Nickp said:


> So here's what happened today...


One question Nick. How did you manage to see what you were doing if your glasses were firmly attached to your middle finger?

In my case, the first task would have been to locate a spare pair of glasses ... :grin:

Seriously though, I'm glad you managed to removed the glasses without removing your fingerprints ...


----------



## johnd1962 (Oct 24, 2019)

from past experience i now wear disposable gloves anytime i touch glue, paint, stain and I am sure more things will be added to that list as my personal list of "stupid things I have done " grows to volume 4.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd write a clever reply, but my left index finger is stuck to the keyboard...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

OutoftheWoodwork said:


> If I'm dumb enough to blurt out in the middle of dinner (that I invited the in-laws out for) that I forgot the tuna in the tuna noodle casserole, I can see myself fessing up to doing something just as dumb :grin::grin:
> 
> P.S. Never lived it down, either; dad used to bring it up every so often


Sad to say Barb that if you left out the tuna that may well have been an improvement in the dish. I have walked out on more than one rotunda casserole dinner.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Sad to say Barb that if you left out the tuna that may well have been an improvement in the dish. I have walked out on more than one rotunda casserole dinner.


:grin: LOL Actually, my in-laws loved my tuna noodle casserole. I have, however, just like you, had bad casserole, as well.


----------

